# muskrat huts



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i've noticed at every rat hut i've found that there is a small opening just below the top, about 1-1/2 ft from the top. the opening is pretty small, about 2 inches. is this a vent or another entry way? i've seen this on three huts and i haven't been able to catch anything outside of the hut.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

if they are froze in id say a mink has beat you to them?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree, mink.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Either mink getting in or rats getting out.

Shallow water? It may have frozen clean through, rats had to get out.

Or, someone else get to em before you and not close em back up very well?


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

today i went and checked my traps and i had a 110 set at the entrance of one of these huts i've mentioned and low and behold there was a rat in it. first complete rat i've caught (mink got the other one). kindof funny to me. i posted this question a while ago and you guys found it today, and i also got my first rat today.  i'm beginning to think that i might be figuring out how to trap.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

well good for your congrats, but i tell ya what, just when you figure you got it figured out them critters will prove you wrong everytime!


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i agree with you 100%. i've been huntin ever since i was 16, fishin for even longer and i still feel like i don't know jack haha.


----------

